# Anyone using a particular Training Standard?



## Tgace (Jul 2, 2012)

There are various firearms standards out there from different trainers. I recently went out and tried a Carbine Standard course:

http://tgace.com/2012/07/02/carbine-standards/

Anyone here using a particular course or a specific trainers firearms standard?


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 9, 2012)

That's a pretty good, informative web site of yours.  Those standards do seem practical, although they can certainly be a bit intimidating to those who aren't well-experienced. 

While I can't attest to a standard for a carbine, I do hear mostly good reviews of Mas Ayoob's LFI-I course, where they really drill you on practical handgunning.  

http://ayoob.com/lfi1.html

Here are the standards:

https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/cc...e-judicious-use-of-deadly-force-massad-ayoob/

I haven't attended this course yet, but I have read the notebooks of several friends who have, and it does seem to be quite a thorough course that's not overwhelming.


----------



## Skpotamus (Jul 13, 2012)

Tgace, I like your site.  

I used to follow IDPA and USPSA ranking standards for my marksmanship and gun handling levels.  Lately, I've been using Ben Stoegers dry fire program.  He lists par times to shoot for with the drills he has.  
http://benstoeger.myonlineplace.org...ampaign=2012_July_Newsletter&utm_medium=email

All the training standards I've seen were marksmanship standards.  Speed and accurate shooting.  Most don't really go over cover, movement, etc so I kind of ignore them these days and work on force on force a lot more.  

YMMV.


----------

